# ONLY 30 MINUTES LEFT! COME VOTE!



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry, but we only have 30 mins until the voting period ends to make Koosh Pet of the Year. PLEASE go and vote for him to win. The link is below. You must create a free account, then give him your free 30 votes.

http://tennessean.upickem.net/engine/De ... 439&i=2#SD

Once again, if we win, he gets his own story in THREE different newspapers, and we get $750!!!

HELP US WIN!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Please do not make multiple posts on the same subject. You already have a thread going on this topic so please do not start more.


----------

